# Illinois Terminal 1604



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Took a pit stop at Litchfield Illinois and found this gem hiding in an industrial park, looks like it hasn’t moved in awhile 
















Nice unexpected find


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting all the pictures from your trip. It has been enjoyable to see them. The ITS engine must have run recently because the tops of the rails are polished. A coworker of mine worked at the GE plant in Erie Pa. many years ago. When executives from HQ were scheduled to visit the plant engine operators were sent out to "polish the rails" by running engines back and forth over the tracks. Within two weeks the rails would be rusted again.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Slight correction, it’s actually Illini Terminal, figured I better note that before someone decided to correct me


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

AmFlyer said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures from your trip. It has been enjoyable to see them. The ITS engine must have run recently because the tops of the rails are polished. A coworker of mine worked at the GE plant in Erie Pa. many years ago. When executives from HQ were scheduled to visit the plant engine operators were sent out to "polish the rails" by running engines back and forth over the tracks. Within two weeks the rails would be rusted again.


That’s actually the sun glare, rails were pretty brown, the locomotive was in nice condition, I’m assuming their traffic is sporadic


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I found this








apparently they’ve been idle for quite some time, the locomotive doesn’t look like it’s been sitting that long


----------

